
Texas Instruments: Insiders profit on enormous buy backs - anm89
https://www.epsilontheory.com/yeah-its-still-water/
======
grok2
What's the best way to change the incentivization of executive management to
ensure focus on long term growth and benefit of all share-holders, not just
the few in the know? Or is the way stock buybacks used the right thing to do
in a time of cheap money?

